# Tabelleninhalt horizontal Scrollen ?



## boesewicht (19. Oktober 2005)

Mahlzeit ! 

ist es irgendwie möglich den Inhalt einer Tabelle horizontal scrollen zu lassen ? 
Konkret geht es darum bei dieser Seite http://www.lango.de/alfons/index.php den unteren Content (werden Illustrationen, es soll der Eindruck einer Gallerie an der man entlang geht erweckt werden) horizontal scrollen zu lassen. Dabei will ich auf keine Fall Frames nutzen, auch sollte es W3C Konform sein. Habe mir schon überlegt es in Flash zu realisieren, nur würde mir eine HTML, JS, CSS oder so Lösung besser gefallen.
Vielen Dank schonmal für Eure Hilfe   

Wenn Ihr nen Fehler auf der Site findet(an der Ausrichtung vom Contactteil arbeite ich gerade) würde ich mir sehr freuen wenn Ihr ihn mir verratet.


----------



## PuReSteeL (20. Oktober 2005)

Wenn du es auch W3C konform machen möchtest und auch Barrierefrei (oder zumindest Barrierearm), dann solltest du den Content erst gar nicht in eine Tabelle packen (ausser es handelt sich um tabellarische Daten).

Baue dir lieber eine Seite, die in DIV Bereiche für die entsprechenden logischen Blöcke geglieder ist, als header, content, footer, navigation und was weiß ich nicht noch alles. Du kannst für jedes DIV dann die Scrolleigenschaften per CSS bestimmen.

Grüße
Heiko


----------



## boesewicht (21. Oktober 2005)

Mahlzeit ! 

so weit so schlecht  http://www.lango.de/alfons/index.php?go=people
Habe es mit nem div und der css Anweisung overflow: scroll; geschafft.
Die Tabellen brauche ich um den Menüeffekt zu bekommen. (mit div geht das glaub ich nicht, oder?) Ist es irgendwie möglich, dass es nur einen unteren Scrollbalken gibt, also keinen rechts?


----------



## Maik (22. Oktober 2005)

boesewicht hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Habe es mit nem div und der css Anweisung overflow: scroll; geschafft.
> Ist es irgendwie möglich, dass es nur einen unteren Scrollbalken gibt, also keinen rechts?


Mit der CSS-Eigenschaft overflow:auto sollte der vertikale Scrollbalken verschwinden.




			
				boesewicht hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Die Tabellen brauche ich um den Menüeffekt zu bekommen. (mit div geht das glaub ich nicht, oder?)


Zum Thema Navigationsmenü empfehle ich dir Listamatic: one list, many options.


----------

